# Texas vs Europe



## Nature Man (Jul 9, 2016)

Thought this worthy of discussion... Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 10, 2016)

How do California look overlaid on Europe?


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 10, 2016)

Tony said:


> How do California look overlaid on Europe?


Smaller... Chuck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 10, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Smaller... Chuck


Like you covered Europe with fruits and nuts!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DKMD (Jul 10, 2016)

So you're saying Kevin gets his FBE in Germany? It's always the last place you look...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Jul 10, 2016)

Tony said:


> How do California look overlaid on Europe?

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 10, 2016)

Ok...so Kevin gets his fbe from Austria now? That explains his accent....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 10, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...so Kevin gets his fbe from Austria now? That explains his accent....


We're gonna have to work on your geography.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 10, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...so Kevin gets his fbe from Austria now? That explains his accent....



Clearly you people do not know anything about wood or Europe. As you can easily see I get my FBE just inside the Polish border. 



 

Which explains why my wood takes such an illustrious Polish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 10, 2016)

Huh. Texas looks a lot bigger on the first map than on the second (and third). It's like it shrinks the further east it travels

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 10, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Huh. Texas looks a lot bigger on the first map than on the second (and third). It's like it shrinks the further east it travels



You need to use mapfight.com to keep things in the proper scale. Here's Texas overlaid over ALL of Europe not just the small portion shown in the above screenshots. Europe is huge - Texas ain't small. 



 

For those geo-challenged (ahem! ripjack) here is Europe proper . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You need to use mapfight.com to keep things in the proper scale. Here's Texas overlaid over ALL of Europe not just the small portion shown in the above screenshots. Europe is huge - Texas ain't small.
> 
> View attachment 108711
> 
> ...



Hey look! I found Don finally!! He's not in Meowee...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------

